
Show HN: “Who Is Hiring?” Stats Broken Down by Month - 20years
http://www.gosmartsolutions.com/hn/?id=11814828
======
waterhouse
Some of these graphs display several non-exclusive (sometimes totally
independent) things in a pie chart.

For example, the second one shows "on-site", "full-time", "remote", "intern",
and "visa". Remote/on-site seems like a mutually exclusive pair, but full-
time/part-time seems logically and practically independent from that (and
"part-time" isn't shown in the pie chart); "visa" probably logically implies
on-site; "intern" likely implies on-site in practice; and both "visa" and
"intern" probably imply full-time in practice, but not logically; and I think
"visa" and "intern" are probably logically and practically independent of each
other.

And many jobs list multiple languages, multiple frameworks, and even multiple
of the things in the "databases" category.

I suspect each datum is best considered by itself, as "N% of postings
mentioned X". Could be displayed as a bunch of bar graphs or something.

~~~
20years
Currently the charts only show counts that have 15 or greater results which is
why part-time isn't showing. The table below the charts allow you to
filter/search by part-time though. I will add a notation to the page that
indicates the 15 count min.

I can group some of the different types together but after digging through the
raw data I saw that there are a ton of different edge cases. I didn't feel
comfortable implying anything because of this.

------
ianleeclark
I'd be really interested in seeing a breakdown of locations, if possible.
Naturally, most of these positions would be in California (from what I saw
yesterday skimming through the thread), I was surprised to see there were
fewer than 10 positions in either Denver or Boulder yesterday.

~~~
mdorazio
My thought exactly. And it's even more specific than California - I've been
pretty disappointed with the number of positions posted for LA, and haven't
noticed an upward trend. I would be very curious to see how % and # of
positions in SF vs. other cities has changed over time.

------
franciscop
It gets many times a framework called "flex", but it's misscategorized
heavily. "flexible hours", "flexible working hours" and "we are pretty
flexible" are just the first 3 examples I opened.

~~~
20years
Ugh! Thanks for pointing this out. Working on a fix right now.

~~~
tropo
I also saw "flex-time" getting hit.

I expect also stuff like "you can flex your hours".

IMHO, "Frameworks" is a strange column anyway.

~~~
20years
Thanks, I am putting in a fix for flex right now. Parsing out the Frameworks
is a challenge but I think it is interesting data to see.

------
mountaineer
Thanks for sharing this, cool to see others analyzing this data. I've been
compiling monthly trends for a few years[1] of languages, frameworks and
databases too. I see you define the terms to search for as well. I need to do
a better job of grouping, but here's the raw list I use[2]. What was the most
interesting thing you've learned from the data so far?

[1] [http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2016/...](http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2016/may.html)

[2]
[https://gist.github.com/ryanwi/6135845](https://gist.github.com/ryanwi/6135845)

~~~
20years
Very cool! I really like your "Rankings and movers" section and your compare
feature is really nice. I was little surprised to see Python at the top and
that a lot of companies are open to remote.

------
calcsam
The most important raw stat is how many comments are there by month, over
time? That will give some insight into how the tech ecosystem in general is
doing.

I graphed this by month from April 2013 to April 2015 -- if you were to add
the #s to today, you'd see a downturn in early 2016, but back up to April 2015
levels by now.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vzSbLNZjV9pqFclnPwxM...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vzSbLNZjV9pqFclnPwxMlFzjfiaA4qPMWrzZlGtQuYY/edit#gid=0)

------
MichaelGG
I got excited seeing Rust listed as a language so many times. But almost all
the results linked didn't have Rust. Just the word "trust" (which appears a
lot...).

~~~
20years
Oh no! I will put in a fix for that. Thanks for pointing it out.

------
xiaoma
It would be really interesting to see this for the "Freelancer? Seeking
Freelancers?" posts. From what I've seen, people seeking work outnumber those
seeking freelancers by something like 10 to 1. As a result it would take some
aggregation to get an idea of the buy side of the market.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814829)

~~~
20years
This would be interesting to see. Let me see what I can put together :)

------
rustyfe
I wonder if you could boost the solidity of the language data by tracing
backwards from framework. For instance, I see one posting in your data where
the framework is known (Ember) but the language is not. Of course we know
Ember is a JS framework, so you could answer both questions.

A big mapping of Python => (Django, Flask, etc.) Ruby => (Rails, Sinatra,
etc.) ...

Just a thought.

~~~
20years
That is a great idea!! I will try and add this to the next revision. Lots I
want to add now based on everyone's feedback.

------
pmontra
Great job. Two issues:

1\. There are problems with negatives. Example: no remote and remote not
allowed are both matched as remote.

2\. The pie charts don't fit their box at some window width.

It would be nice to see a trend diagram over all the months, one for every pie
chart. That could be a separate page.

~~~
20years
Thanks for pointing out the negatives. I will put in a fix for that.

I have it on my list to create some media queries to display the charts
smaller on some of those smaller widths. Haven't gotten around to it yet.

The trend diagram is a great idea. I will work on that as time permits.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Full Time Positions:

January, 2015: 179

May, 2016: 342

That's nearly double in 16 months.

Would be great to see these in charts to quickly visualize the trends.

~~~
20years
I think employers have gotten better with adding this information in some of
the more recent months. Some of the older results lack a lot of data so it's
not truly an accurate comparison.

As an example: May 2016 had only 74 results that were not matched up to a job
type (full-time, remote, etc.) compared to Jan 2015 which had over 300.

~~~
kethinov
Another factor is growing awareness of the Who's Hiring thread.

Anecdote:

My company isn't hiring any more or less people than they used to be, but we
never considered the Hacker News Who's Hiring thread as a recruiting venue
until I pitched it to upper management rather recently. So that's at least one
example of new jobs appearing here that aren't necessarily new jobs in the
economy, just new to Hacker News.

I'd be willing to bet other employers who began posting job ads here rather
recently have similar stories. I doubt all the growth is strictly related to
the tech hiring economy growing faster. Much more likely a combination of
solid macroeconomic growth with Hacker News' (and similar venues') own growth
combined with growing acceptance of advertising jobs this way by employers and
employees.

~~~
20years
I agree.

What kind of results did your company get from your HN post compared to some
of the other venues?

~~~
kethinov
Several of our applicants can be traced back to the Who's Hiring threads and
I'm pretty sure at least one of our new hires in the last few months came from
someone who found us via one of those threads. Not 100% sure; I'd have to ask
the person on question if my assumption is correct.

But we only just started doing this a few months ago. Plus our hiring needs
are pretty specific and aren't likely to align well with the majority of HN
job seekers for a wide variety of reasons. As such we don't expect a flood of
applicants from this venue. We don't need a huge amount of people though, so
we're willing to be patient with it, keep posting our ad, and wait for the
right handful of people to come along.

At the moment our highest ROI recruiting efforts are old-fashioned college
recruiting events. We do a few different kinds at a handful of universities
near us and found it to be a deep well of talented people eager to break into
the field and we have a pretty solid training program to take entry level
people and turn them into solidly productive engineers rather rapidly.

~~~
20years
"we have a pretty solid training program to take entry level people and turn
them into solidly productive engineers rather rapidly"

Love reading that!!

------
trvrsalom
I really wish the "Who is Hiring" threads had a more unified formatting, to
make it easier to search (and collect data) for certain things, especially
location.

------
seanmcdirmid
Fortinet Fortiguard* is blocking this website as malicious for some reason.

* Where do they come up with these horrible product names?

~~~
20years
Where are you seeing this? Is this virus software you have installed on your
system?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Microsoft, China based corporate network. No idea why the firewall blocked it,
it just said malware.

------
kennywinker
Are iOS jobs just not posted enought to make the pie charts? No Swift,
Objective C, "mobile" etc.

Very cool tho

~~~
20years
For the current month swift has 15 and object c has 10. Each chart displays
the top 10 that have at least a count of 15.

I think I am going to change this to simply display the top 10 for each chart
and remove the 15 min count requirement.

~~~
tropo
Do this instead:

Lump the smallest ones together into "other". The number you lump together is
the minimum needed to make "other" be at least 1% of the total.

------
tropo
You left out the best:

machine code, a.k.a. hex bytes

assembly, a.k.a. assembler

C, a.k.a. C99, C11 (no, not C++, and "C/C++" is different too)

~~~
20years
It's not that I left it out, it's just not in the data. Employers are not
including this in their job posts.

~~~
tropo
It shows up in August 2015 at least, but doesn't make it onto your list or pie
chart. There isn't an "other", so it just went missing.

~~~
20years
Only 5 results for assembly so not enough to make it on the pie chart/list.

